# Is this the old permit card



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Found this sticker at an old house that I'm doing a remodel at. Never seen one before is this like the old permit card that the plumbing is ok says 1938.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have seen those before. Sometimes they appear to be permits but I have seen them used as advertising as well when placed near clean outs or WH


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Permission to build. In other words "Permit"


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I did a remodel and found one like that and it was dated on day and year I was born.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

It looks like an approval for that phase of the work, see the permission to cover?


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I plumb here in Sacramento as well. I see those from time to time as well. I've even saved a few.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It's the approval sticker that they apply during a inspection when you pass.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Interesting old memorabilia. Like looking back in history.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

If I tried getting it off it would have been dust.


----------



## gdplmr (Apr 17, 2014)

I get a kick out of the price difference in permits from then until now. The price of Scotch sure went up!


----------

